# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] Developpeur windev ,windev mobile ,webdev et PHP Laravel

## pacodiasse

Bonjour 
Je suis dveloppeur windev , webdev , windev mobile  et PHP Laravel  ayant 5ans dexprience  et disponible pour une mission  en Remote ou tltravail en cas de besoin veuillez me contacter . Mon TJM est   vraiment    faible cot (  discuter ).
Je suis entre autre dveloppeur PHP laravel (3ans d'exprience).
Voici ainsi un bref rsum des principaux points forts de mon profil
Fort en conception et Archi (Uml ou Mrise )Connaissance de la typologie des systmes Tiers ou micro servicesExprience dans la gnration ou consommation des  API (API Rest ou SOAP )Exprience en mthode agile (SCRUM)Niveau intermdiaire sur les technos (Python, Ractjs, Java/EE , angular ,  ionic,spring , spring boot , spring scurity,  git , github)Niveau intermdiaire sur les CMS (WordPress , OpenCart ,Prestashop )Exprience de travailler en quipe en tltravail

Je suis disponible pour toutes informations complmentaires.
Cdlt

----------

